# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Nghỉ chân tại khách sạn lều độc đáo ở Mỹ - Du lịch Mỹ

## hangnt

*Với lối kiến trúc truyền thống kết hợp với hiện đại khá độc đáo, khu làng lều của người da đỏ ở Hoa Kỳ là nơi thu hút khá nhiều du khách đến nghỉ dưỡng.*



Khách sạn lều Arizona ở Holbrook.
Khách sạn lều của người da đỏ còn được gọi là "Làng lều", là một chuỗi nhà nghỉ nằm ở Hoa Kỳ. Từ Florida đến California đều xuất hiện những ngôi làng lều của người da đỏ được xây dựng từ năm 1930 đến năm 1950. Một trong số đó có khu làng lều Arizona ở Holbrook nhận được rất nhiều sự chú ý của giới truyền thông, do nó nằm trên tuyến đường cao tốc 66 của Hoa Kỳ và gần một số khách sạn của người Mỹ bản địa như Navajo, Hopi, White Mountain Apache.

Làng lều của người da đỏ ban đầu có 7 khách sạn, hiện nay chỉ còn lại 3 là giữ nguyên bản gốc. Các căn phòng của khách sạn này được xây dựng theo hình dạng một chiếc lều hình nón, làm bằng da thú hay vỏ cây. Người ta dựng lên một khung và cột theo cấu trúc truyền thống vốn được gọi là "Lều của người da đỏ”.

4 trong 7 khách sạn còn lại này đã có thay đổi ít nhiều trong lối thiết kế, mang nét hiện đại hơn. Ngày nay có tới 15 khách sạn lều tương đối lớn, bao gồm 31 phòng khách được xây dựng bằng thép và bê tông theo hình bán nguyệt. Trong mỗi phòng có đường kính 4m và chiều cao gần 10m được trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi hiện đại. Hơn nữa, trong phòng được bài trí rất bắt mắt, tất cả được kết nối internet nhưng không sử dụng điện thoại, vì người thiết kế muốn duy trì bầu không khí yên tĩnh như trước kia.

Nhà hàng cũng được xây dựng rất lớn, nằm ngay vị trí trung tâm của khu làng lều, với nhiều dịch vụ tiện ích như hồ bơi, quán bar… Hiện tại, nhà hàng không còn hoạt động nữa, nhưng khách sạn bên đường vẫn còn mở và chào đón khách dừng chân.
Du lịch trên vùng đất Tây Nam Mỹ  này còn gợi lên cho người ta cảm giác hoài cổ. Đó là hình ảnh quen thuộc của những chàng cao bồi cưỡi ngựa dọc theo địa hình sa mạc cằn cỗi hay những chiếc xe hơi hạ thấp kính khi chạy ngang qua khu làng lều.

*Một số hình ảnh về khách sạn lều:*

----------


## h20love

nhìn cái lều hay hay thú vị đấy.

----------


## loplipop

Có cả khách sạn lều nữa hả  :cuoi1: 
Tuyệt quá

----------


## Alyaj

Trải nghiệm hay nhỉ  :cuoi1:

----------

